# Picked up a space gun this weekend



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

The guy at the booth called it a "space gun" he said walther may stop making them because they are "space guns"

When doing my search for a new .22 i had my eye on this one as well as a few others this one had the best feel and didnt seem so small. Most .22s ive seen are so small they just dont seem like a full size gun this one has a good size and i like how it looks different then any other .22 semi auto out there besides the ruger MK1 which i also have.









Hope the weather lets me shoot it tomorrow


----------

